# Thinking about trying some carving



## cabomhn (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey guys,

I'm back at home again and I don't have a ton of tools to work with, but I definitely want to use the opportunity with this extra time to get to do something with woodworking. I was thinking about trying my hand at some carving and was wondering if any of you had any suggestions/recommendations for some basic carving sets that are reasonably priced and of decent quality to last a while to see if I like it. I've pidled with it on a couple little projects at school but most of my time there was spent turning and doing some gifts for friends and family. Thanks for any help!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 11, 2013)

Matt - I think Sean (scrimman) is probably our biggest carver on here. You might reach out to him for some input 
Scott


----------



## cabomhn (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks Scott I'll send him a PM and see what he thinks!


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 12, 2013)

I do carving. Gunstocks. No chisels, I use power carving. Dremel and 1/16" carbide burs. I can carve some small detailed stuff. I'd like to try carving bigger stuff but I'd need bigger tools. A Foredom tool. I'm happy with where I'm at right now. Carving is a combination of art and craftsmanship. You need a little of both. Gary


----------



## BarbS (Jun 12, 2013)

One of the first lessons to be learned in carving is in holding the work and dealing with varying grain directions. For a low-cost entry project, I'd suggest getting started with hand carved spoons. You'd learn a lot before deciding whether to invest in sets of tools with steep lessons in sharpening them. I did a blog post on spoon carving with some links to get you started, if you're interested: http://barbsid.blogspot.com/2013/02/spoons-introductory-project.html


----------



## scrimman (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for the vote of confidence, NY....I'll try to be worthy of it.
Cabo, It kinda depends on what you're going to carve. The set of tools I use for the guitars is wildly different from the ones I use for a spoon or bowl. 
As far as brands go, to me stubai is about the best. They aren't cheap, but to me they keep their edge longer because they're still forged. There is a slightly less expensive brand that is called flexcut; only the tip is hardened, but the shaft flexes enough to be really helpful at times. They also make a portable version with a handle and interchangeable blades that might be of interest to you. I pm'd you, let me know what you're planning to attack and hopefully we can come up with a plan to attack it.


----------



## cabomhn (Jun 13, 2013)

HomeBody said:


> I do carving. Gunstocks. No chisels, I use power carving. Dremel and 1/16" carbide burs. I can carve some small detailed stuff. I'd like to try carving bigger stuff but I'd need bigger tools. A Foredom tool. I'm happy with where I'm at right now. Carving is a combination of art and craftsmanship. You need a little of both. Gary



Wow, I did a search to find some of your past finished projects threads and your gunstocks are really some amazing craftmanship. I had seen the crossbow before but not your other projects. I might try power carving in the future but when I do I definitely know who to contact!


----------



## cabomhn (Jun 13, 2013)

BarbS said:


> One of the first lessons to be learned in carving is in holding the work and dealing with varying grain directions. For a low-cost entry project, I'd suggest getting started with hand carved spoons. You'd learn a lot before deciding whether to invest in sets of tools with steep lessons in sharpening them. I did a blog post on spoon carving with some links to get you started, if you're interested: http://barbsid.blogspot.com/2013/02/spoons-introductory-project.html



Thanks for the link! A spoon is probably about the only thing I have tried carving. I did a double spoon in zebrawood while I was at school for my mom but that was a little while ago. It would definitely be something good to do while I was at home using exclusively hand tools once I have a drawknife!


----------



## TimR (Jun 13, 2013)

This is probably no immediate help, but your local Woodcraft has spoon carving class in September and December. You may be able to just go and talk with the guy who does the class about getting started now. I'm assuming home is Raleigh, the WC store I was thinking about.


----------



## cabomhn (Jun 13, 2013)

TimR said:


> This is probably no immediate help, but your local Woodcraft has spoon carving class in September and December. You may be able to just go and talk with the guy who does the class about getting started now. I'm assuming home is Raleigh, the WC store I was thinking about.



Haha actually my real home for the summer, (where my parents live) is in Mooresville, just north of Charlotte on 77. I didn't consider a class at a woodcraft but I might have to consider it if I can find something. I think there is one in Charlotte? I'm not sure but thanks for that idea, I'll definitely look into it.


----------



## TimR (Jun 13, 2013)

cabomhn said:


> TimR said:
> 
> 
> > This is probably no immediate help, but your local Woodcraft has spoon carving class in September and December. You may be able to just go and talk with the guy who does the class about getting started now. I'm assuming home is Raleigh, the WC store I was thinking about.
> ...



Yep, right in Matthews is a store. I've seen that same class offered, but not currently. Still, call ahead and ask who best person to talk about whatever carving you want to do, and when there. I'd be surprised, depending on how busy they are, if he didn't give you some time right there in the store. Great bunch of guys there, I go often...but I'm only 15 mins away too. 
I've done some power carving, learned from weeklong class with Dixie Biggs. If you want a few tips on that process, you should stop over one weekend, or in evening for a couple hours. PM for more info if you want.


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 17, 2013)

cabomhn said:


> Wow, I did a search to find some of your past finished projects threads and your gunstocks are really some amazing craftmanship. I had seen the crossbow before but not your other projects. I might try power carving in the future but when I do I definitely know who to contact!



Thanks for the compliment. If you decide to do some gunstocks, I'll help you any way I can. Gary


----------

